# blood and smelling of puss fomr its mouth



## macro junkie (Dec 6, 2007)

i bought giant Asian male gradis 2 sheads from adult..2hous after i got it i saw blood dark blood on its face and on bottom of pint cup.whats going on?it smells kind of pussie.grose smell..what do i do? i think its coming out of his mouth? but im not to sure.


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 6, 2007)

yep its coming out of its mouth..  gutted - what now?he keeps licking it off&gt;?


----------



## acerbity (Dec 6, 2007)

Do they have pepto bismol in the UK?


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 6, 2007)

acerbity said:


> Do they have pepto bismol in the UK?


whats that..never heard of it buddie?


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 6, 2007)

i hate to freeze him but this isnt fair..its getting worse!


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 6, 2007)

hes pucking up blood..should i freeze him this dont look good.


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 6, 2007)

ok yen told me its broberly him eating somthing bad..its sicking up blood..lets hope hes ok.


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 6, 2007)

wow i never heard of that before :mellow: well never by mantids actualy it happend to me when a basebal gettinf smashed on my mouth -.- &lt;_&lt; how is it now whit him?


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 6, 2007)

its never happneefd to me to..i feed them the right food and crikcts feed on good food..i havent feed him any thing sinse i got it..the breeder must of gave him bad food..oh i hear mantis blood is green so i see him pucking up black and dark red..this is sick..iv been told by yen to spray water and keep warm with no food for 4 days..see what happens. - mj looks over his shoulder at the cup,*hes stop being stick..wopwopwop..il let u know how it goes...but at mo hes looking ok..


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 6, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> its never happneefd to me to..i feed them the right food and crikcts feed on good food..i havent feed him any thing sinse i got it..the breeder must of gave him bad food..oh i hear mantis blood is green so i see him pucking up black and dark red..this is sick..iv been told by yen to spray water and keep warm with no food for 4 days..see what happens. - mj looks over his shoulder at the cup,*hes stop being stick..wopwopwop..il let u know how it goes...but at mo hes looking ok..


now i have to save mines my cat sneaked in my room*grabs a glass of water and a creepy smile appears on his face* hehehehe

cat is escaped &lt;_&lt; when you start feed him again give him a soft pray like a baby cricket, i give mines that when they are just moulted or when there sick :mellow:


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 6, 2007)

idolomantis said:


> when you start feed him again give him a soft pray like a baby cricket, i give mines that when they are just moulted or when there sick :mellow:


ok  B)


----------



## Rick (Dec 6, 2007)

It's not blood. It is probably vomit. I have had this in the past a few times and it was usually fatal.


----------



## Mantida (Dec 6, 2007)

It isn't blood like Rick said, it's vomit. You fed your mantis something bad. If he was eating before you got him from the breeder, it was most likely something you fed him. Sick mantids don't eat a day or two before puking. Perhaps a cricket that wasn't gutloaded and given time to work out the bacteria from its system, it usually takes two days to do that, as that is the most common cause of a mantis to vomit. Mantis blood is green.


----------



## asdsdf (Dec 6, 2007)

mantida said:


> It isn't blood like Rick said, it's vomit. You fed your mantis something bad. If he was eating before you got him from the breeder, it was most likely something you fed him. Sick mantids don't eat a day or two before puking. Perhaps a cricket that wasn't gutloaded and given time to work out the bacteria from its system, it usually takes two days to do that, as that is the most common cause of a mantis to vomit. Mantis blood is green.





> i havent feed him any thing sinse i got it ; oh i hear mantis blood is green


Other than that, sure.  

Gl mj.


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 7, 2007)

how is it now whit him?


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 7, 2007)

idolomantis said:


> how is it now whit him?


i got it from export from reptile forum..i hear it was only shipped from from Holland to uk yesterday with british airways.i bet the guys got flying sickness..then it was sent to me form london..i dont blame the little guy for being sick..i would be sick after that journey.The little guy is fine.i have some pics il upload them in a bit..he was ill./I sprayed him with water and hes doing ok..seems to be healthy.il leave it another couple days then see if he wants a fly.


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 7, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> i got it from export from reptile forum..i hear it was only shipped from from Holland to uk yesterday with british airways.i bet the guys got flying sickness..then it was sent to me form london..i dont blame the little guy for being sick..i would be sick after that journey.The little guy is fine.i have some pics il upload them in a bit..he was ill./I sprayed him with water and hes doing ok..seems to be healthy.il leave it another couple days then see if he wants a fly.


i can understand him.. i,ve got same &lt;_&lt; 

hmm i think you called him 'the little guy' right?


----------



## Moosashi (Feb 5, 2008)

some of my carolina mantid nymphs, L1, have been apparently vomiting small trails of red liquid on the walls of their cup enclosures, but the only thing I've fed them is Drosophila Melanogasters cultured on Some of the Mikhails Mix Recipe for FF culture that I made (maseca masa, honey, vinegar, yeast, etc). I noticed about 3 out of 45 died early on so maybe they were the ones vomiting the red stuff? Do I need to maybe take some adult melanogaster flies out and let them feed on something different before giving to mantids?


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 5, 2008)

Moosashi said:


> some of my carolina mantid nymphs, L1, have been apparently vomiting small trails of red liquid on the walls of their cup enclosures, but the only thing I've fed them is Drosophila Melanogasters cultured on Some of the Mikhails Mix Recipe for FF culture that I made (maseca masa, honey, vinegar, yeast, etc). I noticed about 3 out of 45 died early on so maybe they were the ones vomiting the red stuff? Do I need to maybe take some adult melanogaster flies out and let them feed on something different before giving to mantids?


ok but your a little late


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 5, 2008)

Moosashi said:


> Do I need to maybe take some adult melanogaster flies out and let them feed on something different before giving to mantids?


if your culture is fine and its been made right and the flys are breeding good then there fine to feed to your nympths..did u make the culture right?im not a pro so i cant be much help really..


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 5, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> i can understand him.. i,ve got same &lt;_&lt; hmm i think you called him 'the little guy' right?


lol..sorry i missed this post :huh:


----------

